# windows 8



## roodjamand (Dec 16, 2020)

hello guys,

please help me, because i need to reformat my laptop with a window 8. need OS with keys. please, please please... it s very important.... contact me
May God bless you......


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

just signed you up for a bunch of newsletters and porn sites since you posted your email address. enjoy. Seriously, you really should not post your email address in a public forum. never know what will be done with it. 

you can get the key from your own system using magical jellybean or belarc advisor. You can download win8 from microsoft


----------



## roodjamand (Dec 16, 2020)

sobeit said:


> just signed you up for a bunch of newsletters and porn sites since you posted your email address. enjoy. Seriously, you really should not post your email address in a public forum. never know what will be done with it.
> 
> you can get the key from your own system using magical jellybean or belarc advisor. You can download win8 from microsoft



Thank you for the advice. when i download it from microsoft . if i don't have the key for jellybean or belar i can still find the key anyway


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

roodjamand said:


> Thank you for the advice. when i download it from microsoft . if i don't have the key for jellybean or belar i can still find the key anyway


you can download both from their respected websites. 





__





Belarc Advisor Download - Belarc, Inc.


Belarc's products automatically create an accurate and up-to-date central repository (CMDB), consisting of detailed software, hardware, network and security configurations. Customers use our products for software license management, IT asset management, cybersecurity audits, information...




www.belarc.com












Magical Jelly Bean


Magical Jelly Bean homepage. Homepage of MJB KeyFinder, PasswdFinder and WiFi password releaver/finder.



www.magicaljellybean.com


----------



## roodjamand (Dec 16, 2020)

sobeit said:


> you can download both from their respected websites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you... i will try it


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Your Windows Product key is saved in the Bios of the computer. Just install Windows and it will automatically Activate. You also should have a Product Key sticker on the bottom of the laptop or under the battery. 
And You also should have a _Recovery Partition_ on you laptop, depending on the brand, that will set your laptop back to Factory Settings. 
You don't have to reload Windows 8 if you don't want to. Windows 10 is free and it will use your Windows 8 product key to activate. You can Upgrade with out loosing files.


----------



## roodjamand (Dec 16, 2020)

spunk.funk said:


> Your Windows Product key is saved in the Bios of the computer. Just install Windows and it will automatically Activate. You also should have a Product Key sticker on the bottom of the laptop or under the battery.
> And You also should have a _Recovery Partition_ on you laptop, depending on the brand, that will set your laptop back to Factory Settings.
> You don't have to reload Windows 8 if you don't want to. Windows 10 is free and it will use your Windows 8 product key to activate. You can Upgrade with out loosing files.


Thank you so much. really appreciate your reply
i didn't know if win10 is free.


----------



## radact (May 20, 2008)

Or you can just install Windows 10 on it now. Forget 8, it's rubbish. It'll pick up a Digital Licence and Activate automatically.

Use the "Microsoft Windows Media Creation Tool" to make a bootable USB or DVD.


----------

